
I would happily ditch the selfie camera for a full-screen phone - Liriel
https://techcrunch.com/2018/05/31/i-would-happily-ditch-the-selfie-camera-for-a-full-screen-phone/
======
jannotti
There is no way mass-market phones are giving up on the camera that allows for
video conferencing / FaceTime. Don't trivialize the utility by calling it the
"selfie" camera. And don't claim you've confirmed it's useless by checking
your camera roll.

------
cglong
I've been thinking lately about why all PCs have a light that indicates when
their cameras are in use but smartphones don't. My conspiratorial self can't
help but wonder if that omission could be intentional.

------
something2
The OnePlus 7 Pro (their new flagship phone) has a hidden selfie camera that
extends out when in selfie mode.

I'm like the author of the article and largely I don't need a selfie camera.
It's useful to have in the rare cases where I need to video chat or need a
digital mirror real quick.

I'm actually very disappointed that the newer OnePlus 7T went back to having a
camera notch but I suppose that means that enough of their customers didn't
like the feature.

------
mytailorisrich
This problem has been solved: Xiaomi has put the selfie camera behind the
screen [1]

[1]
[https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2019/6/5/18654365/xi...](https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2019/6/5/18654365/xiaomi-
camera-under-screen-no-notch-transparent-display-technology)

------
shoganaiyo
The selfie camera is useful for video chatting, but I do wish they could tuck
it into the display or shrink it into the small bezels of the iPhone.

Selfies were the near death of asking strangers to snap a group photo for you.
I offer whenever I can, crack a lame joke to get the group smiling. It's sad
to think how many things we've done that have inadvertently put up social
walls with strangers.

------
pdimitar
Xiaomi's 9T Pro[0] has a pop-up selfie camera. If I actually wanted an Android
phone then I'd be all over that one in particular.

[0]
[https://www.gsmarena.com/xiaomi_mi_9t_pro-9791.php](https://www.gsmarena.com/xiaomi_mi_9t_pro-9791.php)

~~~
eddhead
Just bought the Xiaomi Mi 9t pro, excellent display and it's kinda interesting
to see random camera popups (and collapse) of the selfie camera while using
certain apps. The motor is activated when the camera APIs are called so you
could tell if the app is shaping on your face easily.

Snapchat is the worst offender and keeps the selfie camera on even on non
camera uses

~~~
pdimitar
Do you have a way to disable apps' ability to pop up the camera?

------
gumby
I think almost everyone has forgotten that the reflective Apple logo on the
back of the original iphone was described by Apple as the selfie mirror. I
doubt they used the word “selfie” which may not have been coined back then,
but I can’t remember the exact phrase.

I used to think that those cases with a hole to show the logo were for people
who wanted that mirror but now I just wonder why.

------
bottlero_cket
Yeah “the notch” has been around for a long time now. Anyway, the notch is
very functional and very useful. Without it, you can only handle the phone by
its sides. With it, you can easily pass the phone by placing your thumb on the
notch. A full screen phone would be very cumbersome especially with how big
phones are nowadays.

------
RenRav
I don't mind borders around the screen. Screens have been plenty big for the
last 5 years anyway.

~~~
noisem4ker
Especially considering borders help you handle the device without accidentally
touching the screen and protect the glass.

The borderless/curved screen trend is why I fear the day I will have to buy a
new phone. Unfortunately, I don't see this trend reverting in the future.

